# Formula Steering wheel installation problem



## 72GoatMan (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm new to the forum :cheers and own a 72 GTO, column shifter auto, and non-tilt column.

I installed an original Formula wheel after purchasing all the the accessories and everything went smoothly(horn works, wheel fully installed) but notice there is a gap in between the steering wheel collar and the steering column.

When I push real hard on the center cap, or wheel itself, the collar goes flush with the column but it springs back to having a gap because the nut is as tight as my socket set would tighten it and i can't keep the pressure spring?? engaged.

How do I get the steering wheel collar flush with the steering column if the nut is fully tightened already?

Also, is there a trick to getting the rubber horn button snapped in place? It seems like it is going to break when I try to install it into the 3 plastic grrooves of the horn adaptor grooves. I broke one of the prongs trying to bend it- now I need a replacement but don't want to break it again :willy:

Thanks very much for any help.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

According to my service manual the cap pulls off and snaps back on. Did you put the internal workings in particular the spring back together correctly?


----------



## 72GoatMan (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I did follow the diagram in the service manual, but removing the original steering wheel didn't require removal of a spring other than the tiny spring to activate the horn switch.

I'm wondering if the column shifter, although there doesn't seem to be any obstruction due to the components not being in the way might be the cause?

It's actually about a 1/4" gap, but i can see the steering shaft through the side.

Do you have a formula wheel on your judge? If so, how much of a gap, if any, is between the steering wheel collar and the steering column?

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

No, I have the PMD Custom Sport wooden one that is original to the car. It all fits snug.


----------

